# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Quà lưu niệm trên cả ba miền Việt Nam - Qua luu niem

## hangnt

*Du khách đến Việt Nam không thể bỏ qua những món quà lưu niệm trong cuộc hành trình. Các sản phẩm lắng đọng hồn văn hóa dân tộc, là sự chắt lọc tinh hoa khắp các vùng miền của đất nước hình chữ S.*

Việt Nam tự hào là một đất nước phong phú về hàng lưu niệm: từ chiếc áo dài thướt tha, chiếc nón bài thơ xứ Huế, những khúc vải thổ cẩm của đồng bào dân tộc đến bức tranh thêu tay ấn tượng, đường nét hoa văn tinh tế trên gốm sứ Bát Tràng hay những sản phẩm độc đáo xuất phát từ xứ dừa Bến Tre...


Đặt chân đến miền Bắc, du khách có thể mua cho người thân những sản phẩm đa dạng từ lụa: khăn, áo, cravat... Chỉ dạo quanh khu vực Hàng Gai, Hàng Hành là thấy muôn vàn màu sắc từ những khúc vải sắp đặt bắt mắt. Có người kỳ công tìm đến làng lụa Vạn Phúc, Hà Đông với đủ chủng loại, tha hồ lựa chọn.

Hà Nội còn nổi tiếng với nhiều mặt hàng tranh thêu, tranh sơn mài, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ được làm từ tre, mây, đồ gốm Bát Tràng... đây là những món hàng lưu niệm đặc trưng của đất Hà Thành.



Những xấp vải lụa Hà Đông.
Đến với miền Trung, du khách có thể chọn cho mình những chiếc nón bài thơ đặc trưng của xứ Huế, hay những chiếc đèn lồng của phố cổ Hội An. Chiếc nón bài thơ giản dị là thế, nhưng ẩn chứa trong nó là kỳ công, thấm đẫm giọt mồ hôi của người thợ. Hiện tại, người dùng nón không nhiều, nhưng nón Huế, đặc biệt là nón bài thơ vẫn được nhiều du khách ưa chuộng, và là món quà lưu niệm không thể thiếu cho khách phương Tây.



Nón bài thơ - đặc trưng của đất cố đô.
Ngược lên vùng đất Tây Nguyên, đến với Đà Lạt mộng mơ du khách không thể bỏ qua tranh thêu tay XQ nổi tiếng. Những bức tranh được thêu trên nền vải lụa như khúc nhạc hòa tấu giữa thơ, họa và kiến trúc mang đậm bản sắc văn hóa Việt. Hiện tại, tranh thêu tay XQ đã khẳng định được vị trí của mình không chỉ ở trong nước mà còn trên thế giới. Nhiều khách du lịch ngoại quốc đến Việt Nam cố tìm mua cho mình được bức tranh XQ gốc (không bị sao chép) để làm quà cho người thân hay bạn bè.



Tranh XQ nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước.
Về với miền Tây sông nước, khách du lịch sẽ thích thú, ngạc nhiên trước những sản phẩm làm từ chất liệu, như lá dừa, xơ dừa, thân dừa và đặc biệt là từ gáo dừa... Những chiếc móc khóa, khay đựng đồ... cho đến những bức tranh được làm từ gáo dừa rất độc đáo và đặc sắc. Màu sắc của những sản phẩm làm từ gáo dừa không sặc sỡ, màu mè mà thâm trầm, ấm cúng tạo sự thân thiện.



Một sản phẩm làm từ gáo dừa.
TP HCM là điểm đến không thể bỏ qua trên bất cứ hành trình nào. Ở thành phố năng động này, du hhách khó để định hình một món hàng đặc trưng nào trong suy nghĩ bởi nơi đây vốn dĩ tập trung hầu hết các dân tộc, văn hóa vùng miền. Chính điều này tạo nên điểm độc đáo là, khách tha hồ tìm thấy bất cứ sản phẩm, món hàng nào. Từ vải vóc, tranh ảnh hay các sản phẩm được làm từ mây, tre, lá, các loại gốm sứ, thủy tinh...



Một cửa hàng mây tre giữa đất Sài Gòn
Món quà được gửi trao không chỉ là cầu nối tình cảm, gắn kết mối quan hệ trong xã hội, mà còn thể hiện đặc trưng văn hóa của một vùng miền, một dân tộc. Đặt chân đến Việt Nam, đi dọc chiều dài đất nước, ở bất cứ đâu du khách cũng có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy cho mình nhưng món quà độc đáo và ý nghĩa để làm quà cho bạn bè, người thân và cho chính bản thân mình.

----------


## lucas_grabeel

em thích mấy tấm vải kia  :Big Grin:  muốn mua về cho mama quá

----------

